# Got em in..



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fellas...got my new FB and Shells in lastnight....those Averys are sweeeeeet!!!!!!!

Can't wait to shoot over them.....These x terminators are going to be deadly as well.....


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Are those the new Greenhead Gear Full Body honkers? If they are, where did you get them from?

Thanks.


----------



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ref said:


> Are those the new Greenhead Gear Full Body honkers? If they are, where did you get them from?
> 
> Thanks.


Place here in Missouri.....wont' ship gotta drive to get em!

nick


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

Sweet, wish mine would hurry up and get here. :eyeroll:


----------



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

I have been waiting for avery stuff at scheels but the shipment is stuck in customs. Hopefully they will have it in before early season.


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Every retailer that ordered them will get them shortly. Some things to note. When you first put the bases on it will be a little difficult. The heat in the containers got very hot coming over. Have a buddy help you. One person push on the body to match the base while the other twists the dial. After about 30 minutes of the base being attached to the body they will easily come on and off without any problems. With motion stakes they look really sweet! You think your Actives and Feedersw look good, wait til you see the Lookers!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Brett...when do you think the lookers will be available?


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Avery is saying the start of sep. on the lookers. Which means they should be here about the middle of Oct. :roll:


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

didn't see this post before I started a new one, but the Reed's people said they will not be in the stores until September now. I had a doz on reserve but went with more foots instead.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

jbaincfl, good move. Bigfoots will last forever! :beer:


----------



## Mallyard (Jul 13, 2004)

Instead of word of mouth, ya'll should call avery and ask them. From what I've heard, they will be here sooner than most think... I'd call directly to Avery, you all know how a story can change. I'll wait for avery, and I'm sure I'll be happy I did. They have great people, product, and sevice. But no doubt foots will work, I'm just not that old school... LOL J/K :lol: ....

Mallyard


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

Showing my good will and sensible nature I am going to close the gap between resident and non resident shoppers and tell all you Nodak boys that Sportsmans Warehouse in **** Rapids MN has feeders and sentrys in stock, the lookers are not in yet. I snatched a dozen an hour or so ago. It is likely St. Cloud has them in as well. They were not on the floor in C.R. yet. I could still smell the exhaust from the delivery truck! All I can say is, "Of course I've seen it! It's very nice!" (as spoke in an outrageous french accent)


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Sweet, Sportsman's here I come. 2 dozen will be filling my trailer this weekend!!!  Thanks Waterfowler Guy, I'll have to give St. Cloud a jingle first thing in the morning...


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Lookers are expected to be AT the retailers by Sept 1st. There are samples of the lookers at Game Fair and they will also be at the Sportsmens Warehouse calling contest next week. Fred Zink, master caller/carver will be there and can answer any questions about our decoy line/avaiability as well.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Gander Mountain in St. Cloud got them in a day or two ago and I picked some up last night. My brother-in-law works there and said that they did not get a huge shipment in but there are a few doz left.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

What about cabelas, do they have any in or do you have to order them and wait forever? I was going to make a special trip over there this week but not if they wont have any in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

Just came from the gamefair, buddy of mine got a dozen of the Avery's, I decided to go with two doz. bigfoots. Bigfoot's paint's still better, plastic won't get brittle in the cold like I think the Avery's will. Picked them up for $250 a doz, can't beat that.


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

#1, where was the gamefair you mentioned. $250/dozen is a good price for Foots. Aren't they usually $300? I was planning on picking up my first few dozen before early season starts.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

The Game Fair was in Anoka this weekend and the weekend before. I was leary of buying the foots there because everyone I picked up I scraped paint off of the tail. I saw 260/dozen at all the venders, but I just couldn't pull myself to buy any if the paint was that flaky.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The foots you saw had flaky paint?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

Nah, hey were a lot more rusty colored instead of the normal grayish color. Maybe you were scratching the model decoys?? They've been handled by thousands of people.

PPretty sad to see a couple guys buying 9 dozen of the damn things. I almost had to laugh cause it looked like they had never hunted waterfowl their whole life!! :lol: Could've been wrong I guess.......


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Yeah I wasn't happy. I had planned on buying a dozen or so while I was there, but it seemed like everyone that I picked up the paint on the tail was really soft and came right off. My girlfriend can attest, I tried every foot that I saw. I figured if it was hot and sunny that might happen, but it was overcast and 65°.

I am going to the Sportsman Warehouse on Sat. morning on my way up to school, hopefully they will have some GHG's that want a good home.


----------

